# DSi



## ch750536 (Mar 23, 2009)

R4i?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2009)

No.

R not 4u.


----------



## ch750536 (Mar 23, 2009)

Y?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2009)

I f e 10 m


----------



## Addy (Mar 23, 2009)

Acekard 2i


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 4, 2009)

Addy said:


> Acekard 2i



You tried one of these yet? From what I've seen it's not a great flashcart - the CycloEvolution seems to be the Rolls Royce of flashcarts, with official updates within days of 'copy-protected' scene releases hitting the web. But that obviously doesn't work on the DSi.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone bought a DSi? I really can't see the point, why pay an extra 50 quid for a slightly bigger screen, crapper battery life and a shit camera?


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 11, 2009)

Not me. I did give it some brief thought but I'm in no rush to. Infact I bought a CycloDs Evolution yesterday - the best of the best DS Flashcart - to replace my aging M3 Simply, and it isn't DSi compatible. So that's pretty much my decision made for me.

If I want apps etc I'll get an iphone or a Nokia 5800, which are both more powerful hardware. Seems to me that the Dsi was introduced to combat flashcarts as much as anything n'all, being that existing ones - ie. pre-DSi release - won't work for it.

I'm happy with my DSLite and CycloDS Evolution. Just need to get a decent sized/speed micro sdhc card - I'm looking for a class 6 16gb card that isn't sillypriced.


----------

